# Bean Boots sizing question



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

So I'm getting a pair of Bean Boots (10", unlined) for Christmas, and the giver (my mother) had me try them on today to make sure they fit okay. Problem is, I'm not sure if they do. The pair is a size 12M, and I'm wondering if they're not too big. So I seek the assistance of someone who wears a size 11 in these. I measured the bottom of the boot from the tip of the toes to the back edge of the heel (not the very back of the boot, but the back edge of the heel), and it came to 12.5". To the very back of the shoe was somewhere around 13". 

Can someone with a size 11 Bean Boot measure his pair and tell me what it comes to? I don't want to send them back if the 11s will be too small, especially since they only come in full sizes.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't wear a size 11, but I _have_ run into a lot of problems with obtaining correctly sized Bean boots. When in doubt, I would say that you're best off ordering down. I didn't trust LLB's recommendation and ordered my rubber mocs 1/2 size up, and the shoes really are too big. With Scholl's gel insoles and thick wool socks they're barely wearable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh - 

This may not answer your question, but I wear a 10E. When buying my new pair of Bean boots I read their website, which recommends going down one size. I also called their customer service number and was transferred to a 'Bean Boot' specialist who advised me on the proper sizing. They're really nice folks at LL Bean and the boots I ordered (9E) fit perfectly. 

There is supposed to be a gap the width of your thumb between the top of the boot and the top of your toes. This is, I believe, to allow for proper air circulation inside the boot.

Congrats on your Christmas gift. They're excellent boots and you'll never want to take them off. :icon_smile:

Cheers.

P.S. If they don't fit, Bean has an excellent return policy.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Reddington said:


> There is supposed to be a gap the width of your thumb between the top of the boot and the top of your toes. This is, I believe, to allow for proper air circulation inside the boot.


Yes, the problem is that the gap is a little wider than the width of my thumb. However, I'm unsure if going a _whole_ size down will make them too small, hence the need for the measurements. I know now, at least, that if/when I obtain a pair of the Rubber Mocs that I'll go for the 11.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Reddington said:


> wnh -
> 
> This may not answer your question, but I wear a 10E. When buying my new pair of Bean boots I read their website, which recommends going down one size. I also called their customer service number and was transferred to a 'Bean Boot' specialist who advised me on the proper sizing. They're really nice folks at LL Bean and the boots I ordered (9E) fit perfectly.
> 
> ...


Amen, amen, amen.

I wear 9D in most shoes--9M for my beloved mocs.
When I first got my 6" insulated boots in 1991, I foolishly got the same size...*MISERABLE!!*! I ended up wearing extra heavy boot socks just for fit. Soon as the tread sole showed much wear, I got on the phone with Freeport and talked through the issue...The boots got sent back to LLB for a re-sole job with 8M bottoms; I wore those out, and am on the second set of 8M bottoms. They are my winter standby, for everything from snow removal to foul weather commuting, and the occasional party out in the exurbs.

Re-soling costs about $40, and can be repeated at least twice.

Hope yours work out as well as mine did.

Oh--and *have a great Christmas*. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Agreed with all above. I wear a 10C in Aldens, a 10.5 in Nike running shoes (gasp, ). A 9 in Bean boots, with a ragg wool sock, fits great in Bean boots. They're huge.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

With Bean it's best to order half a dozen sizes or more. Send back the three or four that don't fit.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody? Surely there is someone here with a pair of size 11 Bean Boots.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Bean boots run about 1/2 to 1 size larger than "normal." The ones I purchased 15 years ago are a size large and the catalog said they would be larger too.


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

I normally wear 8.5 but even size 8 in my Bean boot is a tad large.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

One more time. I already have the boots, so don't tell me how to decide which size to get. I understand the size down thing. However, I want to know the _measurements_ on a pair of size 11 Bean Boots, so I can compare them to the size 12, as I am unsure whether or not the size 11s will even fit. I don't want to exchange the 12s for 11s if the 11s will be too small.

Get it? Certainly someone here has a size 11 Bean Boots. C'mon people.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

According to Reddington, LL Bean has boot specialists. Why not just call LL Bean and ask a boot specialist to measure said boot for you?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

wnh said:


> One more time. I already have the boots, so don't tell me how to decide which size to get. I understand the size down thing. However, I want to know the _measurements_ on a pair of size 11 Bean Boots, so I can compare them to the size 12, as I am unsure whether or not the size 11s will even fit. I don't want to exchange the 12s for 11s if the 11s will be too small.
> 
> Get it? Certainly someone here has a size 11 Bean Boots. C'mon people.


I don't think it's necessary to take this tone. People who don't have the exact thing you're looking for are trying to be as helpful as they can with the information that they do have. If it isn't useful, ignore it and wait for something you can use.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I don't think it's necessary to take this tone. People who don't have the exact thing you're looking for are trying to be as helpful as they can with the information that they do have. If it isn't useful, ignore it and wait for something you can use.


The tone wasn't meant to be particularly negative, I'm just trying to make it as clear as possible that I don't need anybody's advice as to which size of Bean Boots to order. The boots are already in my possession; I'm just looking for a specific measurement so I can know if the 11s will fit or if they will be too small. Six responses to my request, and not one of them answered it. They were helpful, of course, in their own way, but they're still not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

wnh said:


> The tone wasn't meant to be particularly negative, I'm just trying to make it as clear as possible that I don't need anybody's advice as to which size of Bean Boots to order. The boots are already in my possession; I'm just looking for a specific measurement so I can know if the 11s will fit or if they will be too small. Six responses to my request, and not one of them answered it. They were helpful, of course, in their own way, but they're still not what I'm looking for.


Geez....just pick up the phone and call them. The number is 800-441-5713.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Call them or order an 11 and keep the pair that fits best, if you're concerned that the 12s are too large.


----------

